# some of my goat herd!



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Heres someone of my goats

Let me know what you think 

Ill add more pictures tmr!


----------



## robbmurray41 (Dec 19, 2014)

Looks good. Do you have any pics of your buck?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They all look healthy!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## gonegoaty (May 15, 2015)

I love those spots!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All look good.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

thank you!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Some more pics guys


----------

